# Hardware Error 9216



## scribblesteve (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi folks, 

I'm upgrading from Vista 32bit to Win7 64 bit. So I need to do a clean install. I've created an ISO file from the files I've downloaded and I'm ready to burn the ISO image to my DVD.

I've tried using FreeISOBurner and vLite version 1.1.6 to burn this image and they both immediately close the session and give a write error 9216.

I'm having a really hard time finding information on this.

My Device manager says there are no problems, and my DVDRW has the correct and most up to date driver.

I've also tried burning simple files like songs and pictures to the DVD and it worked fine. 

Help?!

Thanks in Advance!

-Steve


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Try this guide: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/30470-make-bootable-iso-student-d-l.html


----------

